# Plants, Snails, Marginatus, Oh My



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

new orange rabbit snails, and golden snails. Living with my marginatus. Hes hiding, but normally chasing me around the tank. Not really done with the tank, but almost.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

not really into snails but those are sweet and your set up is as well


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin good man, those snails look crazy


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your setup looks great but I would worry about your p running into the tips/ends of those branches and possibly injuring an eye when/if spooked


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the setup







Are the orange rabbit snails the cone shaped ones?


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Interesting looking snails, where are they from? Do they eat algae?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Interesting looking snails, where are they from? Do they eat algae?


Not sure on the origin, but they are wild caught. They will eat algae then plants when they get hungry. Most snails will not eat crypts and anubias, so I should be ok.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Snails are awesome. great job with the tankscaping too, it looks real nice.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I just saw these snails last week...the owner of the shop had no idea about them as it was the first time he ordered them.
How are they in the tank?
Do they breed?

BTW.
Thank looks really sweet


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I just saw these snails last week...the owner of the shop had no idea about them as it was the first time he ordered them.
> How are they in the tank?
> Do they breed?
> 
> ...


They look awesome in the tank, and they should breed really slowly. Havent had them eat any plants, but then again I only have crypts and anubias in my tank. Dont think they will touch those. How much are they charging for them?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

maknwar said:


> I just saw these snails last week...the owner of the shop had no idea about them as it was the first time he ordered them.
> How are they in the tank?
> Do they breed?
> 
> ...


They look awesome in the tank, and they should breed really slowly. Havent had them eat any plants, but then again I only have crypts and anubias in my tank. Dont think they will touch those. How much are they charging for them?
[/quote]

You know what...the ones they had were more of a gray color.
It may not be the same but he had a TON of diff. snails I have NEVER seen before.
They were only 2.99/piece. it was one of the stores listed in the NJ LFS section.

They also had 2 Cariba and 2 Natts at about 8-10inches for ONLY $75 each
If only I had a tank big enough


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking setups

not a huge fan of snails but i must admit those orange rabbit snails are sexy looking. be cool just to have a little pico planted tank with a bunch of them roaming about


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

That's a pretty interesting setup. Lovin those snails, job well done.


----------

